# now in the fold



## paul923 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey everyone.Living in the steel city,Ive been a life-long STEELER fan and studying TANG SOO DO for the last four years.My CHO-DAN pre tests are complete--the real thing next month.I'm now in the fold.
                                                       TANG SOO


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to the MT fold...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Good luck at your testing as well!

Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Let us know how your testing goes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay and posting.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

I was gonna say Welcome and happy posting until I read the STEELER bit....

GO RAVENS!!!!! LOL


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Which Tang Soo Do Karate College school do you go to?


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I'm from north of you (just south of Erie).


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:

P.S.  *GO EAGLES!!*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey hay hay.
Sean


----------



## pstarr (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Paul! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Seattle Fan here!  urgh!!

Welcome!


----------

